# Du lịch trong nước > Thông tin du lịch >  Giá vé Vietnam Airlines Khởi hành từ Phú Quốc - Gia ve may bay

## hangnt

*Giá vé Vietnam Airlines KH từ Phú Quốc*


*Lưu Ý: Vì số lượng vé cho mỗi chuyến bay là có hạn, bạn nên đặt vé từ trước.*

----------

